# BMW Names Bill Auberlen & Joey Hand to Race the ALMS BMW M3



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The fully story on the E92 M3 is here - http://forum.e90fanatics.com/bmw-news-announcements/3422-bmw-returns-alms-latest-generation-m3.html

Finally I'll watch ALMS again. It just wasn't the same without BMW.

*BMW NAMES BILL AUBERLEN AND JOEY HAND TO DRIVE FOR BMW RAHAL LETTERMAN RACING TEAM IN THE AMERICAN LE MANS SERIES*

Woodcliff Lake, NJ - BMW of North America, LLC has named Bill Auberlen and Joey Hand as the first two drivers of the new M3s for BMW Rahal Letterman Racing Team in the 2009 American Le Mans Series. In choosing Auberlen and Hand, BMW of North America has picked two of the most successful BMW drivers in the world and two of the most familiar names to M3 racing fans here in North America.

Auberlen, 40, of Redondo Beach, CA first drove for BMW of North America in 1996 when he joined the previous M3 racing program, then in its second year of competition. Auberlen would go on to become the team's most successful driver, winning driver titles in both 1997 and 2004. When he takes the green flag at Sebring International Raceway for the 57th annual 12 Hours of Sebring on March 21, Auberlen will have the distinction of having raced every generation of BMW M3 campaigned by BMW of North America.

Hand, 29, of Sacramento, CA joined the previous M3 racing program in 2004 and raced through the 2006 season. Coming from a background in open wheel racing, Hand quickly adapted to the M3 and endurance racing. He drove to five wins and 13 podium finishes for BMW of North America in three seasons, many of those races partnered with Auberlen.

"BMW of North America is very pleased to have Bill and Joey on the team," said Martin Birkmann, BMW of North America Motorsport Manager. "Their experience with setup, GT racing and their raw speed will support the competitiveness of BMW's GT2 campaign in the ALMS. I have known both of them for many years, and besides being fast, they're both a lot of fun to work with. I am looking forward to seeing them pedal our newest BMW M3 racer."

"My emotions are really high. I feel like I am going back home to my family. To be a part of racing at the level that BMW brings is a dream for any driver," said Bill Auberlen. "I am really looking forward to being teamed up again with Joey. It'll be exciting to be on a team headed by a legend and racing icon like Bobby Rahal. I am really looking forward to 2009."

"I'm very excited to be back in the BMW family and to be driving a BMW M3 again. I built quite a fan base within the BMW community and I can't wait to put on a show for them again," added Joey Hand. "I am looking forward to working with a top-notch team such as Rahal Letterman Racing. Bobby helped me earlier in my career so we have a good relationship. I can't wait to get started!"

Since the program's announcement in February 2008, the ALMS BMW M3 has been developed and tested by BMW Motorsport in Europe. This month begins the official handoff to BMW Rahal Letterman Racing Team with two more tests in the US.

"If you are going to start a new BMW team in the United States, it is nearly impossible to find a pair of drivers with more success or more experience with BMWs than Bill Auberlen and Joey Hand," said Rahal Letterman Racing's Bobby Rahal. "Bill is one of the most successful American sedan drivers of the decade and Joey has more than displayed his ability to run right with him, so we expect this driver pairing to be a strong one for the BMW Rahal Letterman Racing Team."

Four test days are scheduled for November 19-20 at Road Atlanta in Braselton, GA, and Sebring International Raceway in Sebring, FL on Nov. 24-25. The tests will see BMW Motorsport drivers Jorg Muller, Andy Priaulx and Augusto Farfus behind the wheel of the test car.

Birkmann continues, "Key BMW Rahal Letterman Racing Team personnel have been involved in the European testing, but now the two November tests will see them take a larger role. BMW of North America is confident that when our complete team and new M3s arrive at the track early next year we will have built a solid foundation for success."


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Great news!


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds like a winning team!

I haven't met Joey, but Bill is an accomplished racer, very "personable" in fan meet-and-greets, motorcycle enthusiast and all-around nice guy. I am sure there are many, many stories of Bill going out of his way to talk to fans, more than just signing autographs. He knows what it is to be a young boy or girl who loves race cars and looks up to drivers, and it shows in his knack for asking kids why they came, what cars they like, what they want to be when they grow up, etc.

Since Sabine was not in the running for the team, I look forward to seeing them on the podium in Houston in 2009!


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

You will like Joey also. Having met both of them from time to time, and participated in an Advanced M-School that Joey worked as an instructor, I know Joey a little better. You won't meet a nicer guy than Joey. It's a great team. From what I've read, Bill is very happy to be back with BMW. It was my team of choice for sure. I'd still like to see Tommy Milner in there also, but we will see.


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

And yet another great reason to toss F1 aside to watch the ALMS! 

Feff


----------

